# Looney Tunes For Sure ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

My long suffering husband convinced me to go out for pizza tonight at our favorite little hole in the wall Italian restaurant, Biagios. We've been going there for about 25 years. It's a small family owned and operated place that is used to people showing up looking for me with boxes in hand. 

Tonight I got a call from a lady saying she got referred, etc. etc. etc. and had a giant Loon that was doing poorly. I'm immediately skeptical as I have NEVER seen a Loon here in this area. She is convinced, however, and already has the bird in a box, so I tell her to come on to Biagios and we'll see what's up.

Sure enough .. she's got a Loon and a big one. The size of this box caused quite a stir at Biagios, and I opted to take a peek in the parking lot. Holy Cow! What a magnificent bird. I will be checking it carefully in the AM and hopefully letting it go at a local large lake first thing in the morning. As I explained to the lady, Loons and other waterbirds such as Grebes are very clumsy on land and often look like they are sick or injured when they are just a bit disoriented/confused and just need to be taken to a large body of water.

Hoping for the best in the AM for this beauty .. will try to get a picture or two then.

Now waiting for an egg and a hatchling from Whittier .. presumably sparrows .. getting to be a long day here ..

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Never let it be said that you do not lead an interesting life, Terry! 

A LOON! How fascinating...will eagerly watch for picture and hope all goes well with the release! Maybe you could call him Luigi? LOL

Hugs and Scritches

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Can't wait for pics.
Hope you did have a nice little dinner with hubby.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow!  yep..yep..yep..picks please?  

I DO hope you can get the loon back to its habitat soon!

Hope you enjoyed your meal too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Loon Pics ..*

http://www.rims.net/Loon

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*Maybe you could call him Luigi? LOL*
Luigi the Loon  

Just got home from work and that just made my cra**y day.LOL!

Pretty bird, he looks good in the water.
Very nice of you Terry to take time out from your night out to help the Loon and the people. I hope your husband handled it well.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Glad I "made" your day crazier, Kippy!  

I will always think of Terry's Loon as Luigi!  

Thanks for the pictures, Terry...he is ONE BEAUTIFUL BIRD!!

May he live long and prosper!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a beautiful bird! I'm glad you were able to take him in till he's ready to get back into the wild.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Wow! He sure is magnificient..!


Good luck with him!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

S/he IS back to the wild as of early this morning .. Those pictures of a loon in the water is "my" loon after being released to the duck pond. The loon in the box is also "my" loon.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What an awesome looking bird.

I'm so glad you could get him back to his habitat so quickly.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Question re loon*

Terry,

Beautiful bird.

I'm going to demonstrate some ignorance here, but can't hold back. I suppose I could research pics on the internet, but need to get going.

So: is the loon sitting a bit low in the water? 

(I know they waterproof themselves with their oil glands so they can float. Saw a picture in an old Time-Life science book series of the 1960s which showed a duck halfway-neck-deep in water with lowered surface tension effected with surfactant -- I think dish detergent. Duck looked surprised).

Larry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Larry and all,

From all the pictures I have seen, Loons are kind of "low riders" .. here's a bunch of Loon pics all in one place: http://www.pbase.com/harpeggio/loons

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Gorgeous bird and so glad you were able to release him so quickly. Didn't realize they have such a wicked looking beak!!!


----------

